
Apache Kylin – OLAP Engine for Sub-Second Count Distinct Queries - samanticora
https://kyligence.io/blog/why-kylin-is-the-only-olap-engine-for-sub-second-count-distinct-queries
======
Merick
Kylin is a really cool project, and how it's using OLAP for faster analytics
on large datasets/big data is interesting - especially given how old the
technology is. The Kylin community has found some creative ways of breathing
new life into OLAP. If you'd like to join the project you can learn more here:
[http://kylin.apache.org/](http://kylin.apache.org/)

